# Masterchef All Stars. Dal 20 dicembre 2018. Sky. Tutti i concorrenti



## admin (12 Dicembre 2018)

Masterchef All Stars, con diversi concorrenti da tutte le edizioni del talent. Prima puntata dal 20 dicembre 2018. Diretta su Sky Uno.

Tutti i concorrenti in gara nel video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ma quella cretina femminista repressa? Ahahahah


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quella cretina femminista repressa? Ahahahah



ahahahahah

Ridicola Alida


----------



## sbrodola (4 Gennaio 2019)

Intanto stamattina su skyTG24 hanno passato la pubblicità della finale autospoilerando i finalisti: dei 5 semifinalisti rimarranno 3 finalisti.
Mi pare sia già successa una cosa simile in un'edizione passata. Non benissimo


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2019)

C'è la finale


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2019)

Faranno vincere sto Simone


----------

